# Samsung's Forgetting About Us



## McMick (Jun 21, 2012)

Jellybean is being rolled out for lots of older models of samsung tablets and phones:

http://www.sammobile.com/2012/09/24/samsung-to-update-11-phones-and-4-tablets-to-android-4-1-1-jelly-bean/

But unfortunately, the original Galaxy Tab 7.0 is not on this list. Is there anyone who thinks somebody should speak to Samsung about this omission?


----------



## rjumawan (Sep 13, 2012)

Just download the rom from this Site. Jelly Bean is so much smoother than ICS plus faster.. Problem solved

Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


----------



## jbwaller (May 18, 2012)

rjumawan said:


> Just download the rom from this Site. Jelly Bean is so much smoother than ICS plus faster.. Problem solved
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


Where did you find Jelly Bean on this site? Am I missing something?


----------



## rjumawan (Sep 13, 2012)

Just head to the development forum and it's like the first or second topic. Enjoy

Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


----------



## ianphillips1 (Aug 24, 2011)

rjumawan said:


> Just head to the development forum and it's like the first or second topic. Enjoy
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


Those are early bash builds, there are official cm10 nightlies for the p1c and have been for awhile.

sent from time-out


----------

